# Looking for a trip sometime this week



## sharkins (Jul 31, 2012)

Interested in getting out fishing sometime this week if anyone planning on going out. Willing to pay my way. 


shawn 
call or text
251-367-2722


----------



## sharkins (Jul 31, 2012)

still haven't gotten that ride. Me and a buddy looking towards tomorrow or Sunday if possible.


----------

